

Meet Saba, the Social Network That Rates Your Job Skills - sytelus
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/03/saba/

======
thyrsus
How many companies can allow this kind of excruciatingly intimate information
seep through a third party without correspondingly draconian confidentiality
agreements? If I started doing this without getting things filtered by my
manager (and probably a few levels more as well), I think I would justifiably
get fired.

Except, I'm too valuable to get fired ;-) (and my discretion has something to
do with that as well).

